# Custom Lowrider Hotwheels



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

I am selling custom hotwheels, done up lowrider style. All are custom painted and redone.

Prices start at $10 for basic paint jobs and go up depending on the work involved.
For patterns add $5
Booty Kits - Basic $5
with Wheel $7
Minor body mods $5 (shaved handles, emblems, ect.)
Major body mods $10+ each mod (openning doors, trunk, hood), chop top, ect
Display cases - $5 for individual piece
$10 for multiple car

I will also do custom work, I can do any make and model, just let me know

Models available are
'58-'70 Impala,
'70, '77, '78-9, '84-7 Monte Carlo
Regals & Cutlass, any G-Body
'59-62, '65-6, '85, '95 Caddys,
'90s Town Cars,
'39, '47, '50-57 Bel-Air/Chevys
Bomb Trucks
if its not listed ask I can get it
PM for details

Examples of work done and pieces for sale
63 Impala - $20













































70 Monte Carlo






























61 Impala - $10 - missing tail lights


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

49 Merc - $30
















64 Galaxie - $25






































58 Impala - $20






























50's Chevy PU - $10


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Other samples


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

got any regals ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

x2 cutlass' 2 door cadillacs


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 13 2011, 10:14 PM~20549688
> *got any regals ?
> *


Yes, what color are you looking for?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2011, 05:35 AM~20550662
> *x2 cutlass' 2 door cadillacs
> *


cutlass - yes

what yr caddi?


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

94' fleetwood ??


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@May 15 2011, 04:49 AM~20555673
> *94' fleetwood ??
> *


They make a '95, but its a 4 dr, I could modify if to become a 2 dr, pm me let me know


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

What scale size are these? 1/64?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 15 2011, 05:01 PM~20558343
> *What scale size are these?  1/64?
> *


 :yes: :yes: , yes 1/64


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@May 14 2011, 09:16 AM~20551468
> *Yes, what color are you looking for?
> *


mint green,,,seafoam,,in that area,,thanks,,how can i pay ?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 15 2011, 09:25 PM~20560144
> *mint green,,,seafoam,,in that area,,thanks,,how can  i pay ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@May 14 2011, 11:18 AM~20551470
> *cutlass - not sure I have to look and see if they make it
> 
> what yr caddi?
> *


X2 cutty


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

As of right now I only have one Cutty, PM me for details


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

I also have a few Caddi s, pm me for details

Prices for custom work start at $10 and go up depend on what is involved


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pics if caddys


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

I do have (2) Cutlasses I can send down. 
Ones got to be done Pearl White?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 22 2011, 06:01 PM~20605571
> *pics if caddys
> *


1995














1985


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@May 23 2011, 11:03 PM~20615974
> *I do have (2) Cutlasses I can send down.
> Ones got to be done Pearl White?
> *


pm sent


----------



## elmicho64 (Feb 24, 2009)

Any 65 impalas,'? I need 1 navy blue one


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elmicho64_@May 26 2011, 01:26 AM~20631469
> *Any 65 impalas,'? I need 1 navy blue one
> *


pm sent


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I want the 94 fleetwood to match mine but the 95 will work check it out the pic how much shipped to 93274 and how long and about how big are they


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope u vacation is going good homie! Let me know how d caddie is going! Thanks!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Vacation was good, Caddi should be ready by next week


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Just finished this ones for Kakalak


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Check original post to see what models are available!!


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

sasisneros said:


> Vacation was good, Caddi should be ready by next week


I'm glad !! Can't wait 2 see d finish product! Send me some pics thanks homie!!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> Just finished this ones for Kakalak


 uffin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Just a few more recently finished.
59 Impala - $10

















"Luv Machine" - not for sale yet will be part of a 3 car "Cheech & Chong" set


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

i want a 93 lincoln towncar blue like a teal color with a booty kit.. how much


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

^^if its possible..


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

cruisethewhip said:


> i want a 93 lincoln towncar blue like a teal color with a booty kit.. how much


pm sent


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Regal just finished for Pinche Chico


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Here are a few in primer waiting for the next customer
78-80 Monte Carlo








59 Impala








65 Impala


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Just finished for Foolish818


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> Just finished this ones for Kakalak


:h5:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Another Caddi, just finished for ElRody23!!
Complete with custom-made Booty Kit!!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

lets see some 87 cutlass and 87 monte carlos ls


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

harborarea310 said:


> lets see some 87 cutlass and 87 monte carlos ls


I have some, but haven't painted any yet
Will post when I do


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Homie does really good work model looked just like actual car. Defiantly will do business with again


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt no doubt


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

sasisneros said:


> Another Caddi, just finished for ElRody23!!Complete with custom-made Booty Kit!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Got it looks really nice!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

how bout a 68 impala costom


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> how bout a 68 impala costom


No one currently makes one, but I have a 68 convertable that I can modify to work!!
Let me know!


----------



## FLACA65 (Dec 31, 2009)

my husband passed back in march and i would like a replica of his 64 do u have any that u might be able to work with i want it to put above his earn


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

FLACA65 said:


> my husband passed back in march and i would like a replica of his 64 do u have any that u might be able to work with i want it to put above his earn


Yeah post a pic or pm me a pic and I'll see what I can do.
Price start at $10, and go up depending on how much work is involved


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Set of Caddi's finished for MisterED


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Town Car just finished for Cruise The Whip


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Check first post for updated price list!!
Thanks


----------



## FLACA65 (Dec 31, 2009)

ok im kinda new at this so i hope i can post them but if not u can check out my profile its the 64 with the flowers (wildflower)


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

FLACA65 said:


> ok im kinda new at this so i hope i can post them but if not u can check out my profile its the 64 with the flowers (wildflower)


Yeah I can do that, based on the pics it will be $25
Let me know if that works


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sasisneros said:


> Set of Caddi's finished for MisterED
> View attachment 338103
> 
> View attachment 338105



THANKS MONEY GOING OUT THIS THURSDAY HOMIE....


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> THANKS MONEY GOING OUT THIS THURSDAY HOMIE....


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

a lil project I'm working on thanks to sasisneros!!Fixed


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

ElRody23 said:


> a lil project I'm working on thanks to sasisneros!!


Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*BAD ASS HOMIE JUST GOT THEM THANKS...........*


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *BAD ASS HOMIE JUST GOT THEM THANKS...........*


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Just finished for IImpalaa


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

How much to do my Monty


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> How much to do my Monty


pm sent


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

damn sasisneros,this some cool shit you got going homie,let me know if you can do a 66/67 Riviera and a 73-81 chevy/GMC short bed fleetside


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

can you try to make a rc hopper?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

lowrivi1967 said:


> damn sasisneros,this some cool shit you got going homie,let me know if you can do a 66/67 Riviera and a 73-81 chevy/GMC short bed fleetside


Thanks homie!!
pm sent


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

cherry64lowlow said:


> can you try to make a rc hopper?


pm sent


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *BAD ASS HOMIE JUST GOT THEM THANKS...........*


:yes:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Heres a Cutty waiting to be painted!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Just finished this for Flaca65


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## el mexicano (May 19, 2008)

How much to make my two lincolns ones a 1999 lincoln towncar and tha other a 1983 two door lincoln mark 6


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

thats some cool work u do bro. Im going to keep you in mind for a 95 big body. How much was it for the orange lac u did with the booty kit?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

el mexicano said:


> How much to make my two lincolns ones a 1999 lincoln towncar and tha other a 1983 two door lincoln mark 6





el peyotero said:


> thats some cool work u do bro. Im going to keep you in mind for a 95 big body. How much was it for the orange lac u did with the booty kit?


pm sent


----------



## el mexicano (May 19, 2008)

I got these hop thy help and tha 99 lincoln has
a black vinl top


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

harborarea310 said:


> lets see 87 monte carlos ls


Just finished!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Just finished for tru2thegame!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

sasisneros said:


> Regal


Never paid for - up for grabs $15 with a dispaly case!!


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

sasisneros said:


> Just finished this for Flaca65
> View attachment 356321
> View attachment 356322
> View attachment 356318
> [/QUOTEThat rag wus my baybay ,sold it and now its got a bayabay of its own. Dope work.


----------



## DJ Diplow (Jul 23, 2011)

ElRody23 said:


> :thumbsup:


 That is pimp I want that...... How much?


----------



## DJ Diplow (Jul 23, 2011)

sasisneros said:


> Another Caddi, just finished for ElRody23!!Complete with custom-made Booty Kit!!


 That is pimp how much are selling this for?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

DJ Diplow said:


> That is pimp how much are selling this for?


pm sent


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Monte Carlo just finished!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

65 Impala just finished first $25 takes it!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

67 Impala - $15


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice work in here....i could even pick one up easy! im from denver too! you got any extra chrome spokes from the revell 1:64 lows?!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> nice work in here....i could even pick one up easy! im from denver too! you got any extra chrome spokes from the revell 1:64 lows?!


pm sent


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hay man how many of them Dam revell wheels/tires you got?


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

how much to do my car...i'll get more pics of the patterns on the hood and trunk


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hay man how many of them Dam revell wheels/tires you got?


I don't have many left, but I molded some and am starting to cast them!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

sebas65impalass said:


> how much to do my car...i'll get more pics of the patterns on the hood and trunk
> View attachment 385738
> View attachment 385739


pm sent


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

sasisneros said:


> I don't have many left, but I molded some and am starting to cast them!!


I am considering selling these as well
The Revell wheel is on the left and the Jada is on the right


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

heres the hood and trunk pics


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

DJ Diplow said:


> That is pimp how much are selling this for?


Sasisneros does some good work homie!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

ElRody23 said:


> Sasisneros does some good work homie!!!


Thanks!!

These make good Christmas gifts too!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sasisneros said:


> Another Caddi, just finished for ElRody23!!
> Complete with custom-made Booty Kit!!



sup homie I need two more....one like this but all orange and another one kandy red.....let me know....


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> sup homie I need two more....one like this but all orange and another one kandy red.....let me know....


PM Sent


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

sasisneros said:


> TTT


Wats good homie!! Hey I need another caddy exactly like d last one plz let me know thanks!! Feliz navidad!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

ElRody23 said:


> Wats good homie!! Hey I need another caddy exactly like d last one plz let me know thanks!! Feliz navidad!!


pm sent


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

???


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

nice work bro 
just wondering if u can do a 68 impala fast back
all white exterior red interior red spokes
let me know


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

maddhoppr said:


> nice work bro
> just wondering if u can do a 68 impala fast back
> all white exterior red interior red spokes
> let me know


pm sent


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is a set of Cutty s I just finished for JonDeere!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

hey was woundering if u can paint the spoke's to match the car?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. said:


> hey was woundering if u can paint the spoke's to match the car?


yeah I can do that


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Dunno if anyone been looking for one. Or if you would be interested but I got a couple 2 door box chevys. Really hard to find ertl from like 86. Pm me n let me know if ur interested in them to paint up for others that may be looking for a 2 door box.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

ANY 78 COUPE'S


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

THE said:


> ANY 78 COUPE'S


pm sent


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

One recently finished for sebas65impalass


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

sasisneros said:


> One recently finished for sebas65impalass
> View attachment 442346
> 
> View attachment 442348
> ...


:thumbsup:thanks bro...the car looks good


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

maddhoppr said:


> nice work bro
> just wondering if u can do a 68 impala fast back
> all white exterior red interior red spokes
> let me know


Just finished!!


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Wat up homie!! I don't know if it's 2 late but u think u can pains d spokes orange same color as d car? Just spokes not whole wheel! Let me know thanks!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Bad ass work man


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

u got better pics of a cutlass?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

ElRody23 said:


> Wat up homie!! I don't know if it's 2 late but u think u can pains d spokes orange same color as d car? Just spokes not whole wheel! Let me know thanks!!


Just finished a few days ago!!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Badass shit going on here. Could you do a all white fleetwood with gold instead of chrome? Or a black with gold one?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

AZs finest13 said:


> Badass shit going on here. Could you do a all white fleetwood with gold instead of chrome? Or a black with gold one?


pm sent


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Just finished for AzFinest13!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Hopefully Coming Soon :x: (Still need to get permission)
Legends of Lowriding 

Altered Image








She Devil








Gypsy Rose









Look for more to come!!


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

sasisneros said:


> Just finished a few days ago!!


Haven't forgotten about it homie!!


----------



## blvdcroozer (Jul 21, 2012)

Whats up man. I like your work homie. Do you have any '66 or '70 impalas?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

blvdcroozer said:


> Whats up man. I like your work homie. Do you have any '66 or '70 impalas?


pm sent


----------



## blvdcroozer (Jul 21, 2012)

sasisneros said:


> pm sent


Let me know if u got my pm, im not sure it sent right.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Just finished for 909monte88!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

I got 2 door box chevys. Pm me if u need them. Made in 85


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

would like to know if you can do a 72 rivi, candy red outside, with white interior, n how much to 85043, let me know, thx tom


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Badass bro really cool work


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Did you ever cast those rims/tires yet. I saw that one pic and that was it.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2 I'd be down for a couple sets....depending on price:thumbsup:
Sick work in here!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Really nice work up in here. must be a bitch to get them hotwheels so detailed.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Did you ever cast those rims/tires yet. I saw that one pic and that was it.


Yeah I have some cast, are you interested in some?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Pm price for a set.. I might b down for a couple:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

And booty kit w/rim if casted


----------



## 909monte88 (Jun 25, 2010)

sasisneros said:


> Just finished for 909monte88!!


Got it thanks dog looks great


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> Pm price for a set.. I might b down for a couple:thumbsup:


pm sent


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thanks brotha....package received


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks brotha....package received


:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

how much for the big body caddis?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

GANGSTER_36 said:


> how much for the big body caddis?


pm sent


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

blvdcroozer said:


> Whats up man. I like your work homie. Do you have any '66 or '70 impalas?


Just finished!!


----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

Hot Wheels needs to hire you so we can buy these for .99¢ keep up the good work! Love em

You should talk to lowrider magazine and see if they would help you in some way to come up with doing a series i would like to buy a replica set of all 12 lowriders of the month for certain years .....best part is you custom make a mini for each customer


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

OG_HOODLUM said:


> Hot Wheels needs to hire you so we can buy these for .99¢ keep up the good work! Love em
> 
> You should talk to lowrider magazine and see if they would help you in some way to come up with doing a series i would like to buy a replica set of all 12 lowriders of the month for certain years .....best part is you custom make a mini for each customer


Thanks for the comment!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

dat620 said:


> would like to know if you can do a 72 rivi, candy red outside, with white interior, n how much to 85043, let me know, thx tom


Just finished!!


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

bro u hooked it up, can't wait to surprise my wife with it, she has always wanted a real one done just like that, n i've been buggin a dude here in phx for a while, see he has one thats been sittin in his drive way for 6 years, keeps sayin he will get to it, sooooo when i saw what u do with them i had to get one for the wife as a teaser, she doesn't know i been tryin to get the real deal yet...thx for the hook up, looks great...


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

hey bro, after seein the rivi, it got me to thinkin, how about an 70-72 monte carlo, kinda the same color gold(maybe a bit brighter) as the 70 vert u just did, with a tan interior n tan top(maybe a bit lighter tan), chrome spokes and thin whites, if possible let me know, i had a 70 monte that i had to sell a few years back, i had picked it up from the original owner, had 89,000 miles and all the service receipts, all work was done at rudolph chevrolet here in phx, and it was factory gold with a camel/tan top and interior, still kickin my own ass for sellin it..but had to do what i had to do at that time..


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

dat620 said:


> hey bro, after seein the rivi, it got me to thinkin, how about an 70-72 monte carlo, kinda the same color gold(maybe a bit brighter) as the 70 vert u just did, with a tan interior n tan top(maybe a bit lighter tan), chrome spokes and thin whites, if possible let me know, i had a 70 monte that i had to sell a few years back, i had picked it up from the original owner, had 89,000 miles and all the service receipts, all work was done at rudolph chevrolet here in phx, and it was factory gold with a camel/tan top and interior, still kickin my own ass for sellin it..but had to do what i had to do at that time..


pm sent


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

u hooked it up my friend, we got the package last night n my wife looks at it like who is this and what is it, i looked at her n said just open it, she said no way, i hear all the time bout people opening packages from places they don't know, so i took it and opened it and gave her the little inside package, she broke down cryin happy tears, see as i told you before she has always wanted a 72 rivi boat tail, n when i saw what u do with the hot wheels i said i will get her one of those as a gag gift, well she loves it(she even put it in her face book page), thx for hookin me up, what she doesn't know is i'm workin a deal to get her a real one, heard back from the owner of the one i'm tryin to get for her, we are gonna talk on saturday...thx again


----------



## blvdcroozer (Jul 21, 2012)

sasisneros said:


> Just finished!!


Got the cars today. They paintjobs look even better in person. Thank u very much for takin the time out to do these little masterpieces. Keep up the good work. Ill pm u the next project i have in mind soon.


----------



## Spensa13 (Jul 26, 2012)

Is there a way u can do a t-top cutty pm me


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Spensa13 said:


> Is there a way u can do a t-top cutty pm me


pm sent


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

TO THE TOP, FOR A GREAT MINI MODELER, THEY ALL LOOK GREAT..


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

to the top, great work on these mini replica's


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

How much for a 78 cadillac coupe deville banana yellow wite top n booty kit


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

just saw the pm on my monte carlo, once again u nailed it, thx for doin such a good job n payin attention to all the details, wow...


----------



## xtinataguba (Nov 14, 2012)

very nice, you are truly an artist! good job.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

dat620 said:


> just saw the pm on my monte carlo, once again u nailed it, thx for doin such a good job n payin attention to all the details, wow...


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

furby714 said:


> How much for a 78 cadillac coupe deville banana yellow wite top n booty kit


pm sent


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

HEY SASISNEROS, GOT THE MONTE ON SATURDAY, LOOKS GREAT, JUST WHAT THE DOCTOR ORDERED, VERY NICE CLEAN WORK, I MAY HAVE A COUPLE OTHERS TO SEND TO YOU TO HOOK UP, I WILL LET YOU KNOW, THX AGAIN


----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

Can u tell me da ticket on a gold 84caddi 4dr


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

A 57 I just finished!!


----------



## Dtru (Feb 7, 2013)

I need a 78 cutlass but cant find one do u have any u can do one for me


----------



## Lowriderloco (Jun 1, 2014)

Can you make an adjustable axle hotwheel


----------



## Lowriderloco (Jun 1, 2014)

How much would it be to make a mexican flag adjustable wheel chevy impala?


----------



## Lowriderloco (Jun 1, 2014)

Can you do adjustable axles on my hot wheels 59 chevy impala?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Lowriderloco said:


> Can you do adjustable axles on my hot wheels 59 chevy impala?


pm sent


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT

After a long break, I'm back!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

welcome back, sure your skills just got that much tighter.

am interested in getting a set made for my family.
would need a 53 chevy wagon, a 63 chey stepside, 64 chevy impala, a 68 chevy caprice (impala custom) and a 83 lincoln mark 6, I was waitng to see how the 1 came out that had been requested
let me know if these are possible and price, I can get pics to you, just cant seem to post them. the Lincoln is the only 1 with patterns. thanks


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> welcome back, sure your skills just got that much tighter.
> 
> am interested in getting a set made for my family.
> would need a 53 chevy wagon, a 63 chey stepside, 64 chevy impala, a 68 chevy caprice (impala custom) and a 83 lincoln mark 6, I was waitng to see how the 1 came out that had been requested
> let me know if these are possible and price, I can get pics to you, just cant seem to post them. the Lincoln is the only 1 with patterns. thanks


Thanks, pm sent


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

sasisneros said:


> TTT
> 
> After a long break, I'm back!!
> View attachment 1717377
> ...


Thats a bad ass set right there.....


----------

